# tichy algorithmus



## unrockstar (3. Aug 2010)

hallo ich schreibe morgen meine SE klausur und habe grade erfahren dass dieser algo dran kommt^^
hat einer vlt ne seite wo dieser gut erklärt erläutert wird?
ich hoffe das forum hier ist das richtige
ich versteh nämlich nicht wie man diesen algo anwendet -.-

danke schon mal


----------



## ice-breaker (4. Aug 2010)

Da Google nichts wirklich brauchbares liefert, bist du denke ich deutlich besser beraten, wenn du mal einen Kommilitonen fragst oder eventuell in eine Sprechstunde gehst (falls es bei euch Sprechstunden am Tag vor der Prüfung gibt)


----------



## Ullenboom (10. Aug 2010)

Hoffentlich hat du deine Prüfung bestanden   Deine Nachkommen können dann mit einem Tool arbeiten: 

https://www.fachschaft5.de/forum/index.php?page=Thread&postID=114417

Grüße

 Christian


----------

